# UPDATE: Picasso's stories : online friend wanting to meet him



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to tell you that I created a new blog for Picasso...I thought that it is not fair to only talk about his stories and improvements here since this is a malts forum...I will still share his pictures with the malts (thats for sure), but the stories will be all posted in his blog...I added a link in my signature for anyone who will want to check on how things are going with him; check on his pregress and improvement...  

Picasso to SM: my blog and I have the same colors 

Picasso's Journey

LOL

kat


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Kat! 
We are all interested in this little guy and posting here in 'Anything goes" is fine. I dare say the rest agree.
However will visit the blog and keep up with his progress. I think he's already won over pour hearts as well as yours :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree. We don't mind him being posted here because he is a yorkie. Plenty of people post dogs here that aren't maltese..so keep posting! We like your pics and videos! Maltese, yorkie...


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm more than happy to hear about Picasso-post away! We all love him already :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

No doubt! He's a cutie-patootie! And besides, any katkoota contribution we're lucky enough to get our eyeballs on is always a treat! And that's the truth, missy ann!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Kat!!!! Keep posting Picasso stories here, as well. Good heavens, we SM members need our Yorkie fix!!

You are so great. Lovies to little Picasso :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

<span style="font-family:Microsoft Sans Serif">Well that's a bit of a tease Kat ... :wub: 

You gave us a sample of Picasso .. and now you are taking him off SM .......

Nooooooooooooooo bring him back on here and while you're at it ...

Where's Crystal - we miss her ...</span>


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh, h*ll no!!! :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: You keep posting about Picasso, or I'll fly to Dubai to kick your butt! (and I'll pupnap Picasso while I'm there, too!)

Josie says: Roadtrip!!!! :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Actually when I read that heading - I got scared - I thought Picasso found another home or was lost :w00t:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Kat, your topic subject alarmed me, I thought that Picasso was gone! I am glad to find out he is not. 
Thank you for sharing hin with us. I can't imagine anyone here wouldn't want to know or hear about him.
enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

You scared me!!! I thought something happened to the little man! Keep his stories and picts coming. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

you guys are funny :biggrin: LOL

I said that I will still share his pictures (of course videos included with my malts too)...I only meant a daily update about how he is improving in terms of training and stuff  We are starting with clicker training tomorrow...I am excited and I would love to keep a record about his improvement... I know that he CAN and WILL become the best pet anyone can ever dream of owning :wub:

ok, tell you what: anytime I share his pictures with the malts here, I will talk briefly how things have been going around. For detaled update, visit his blog ... how does that sound? :thumbsup: 

Picasso says: thank you for caring about me guys *wet licks are being sent to you all* 

Lina, Crystal went to the groomer this evening...She had her first hair cut...I don't like it that much, yet it is not bad  She is still my pretty gurl :biggrin: 
I did not take alot of clips coz my camera was running out of charge

Crystal


:grouphug: 

from kat, Snowy, Crystal and Picasso to all of you


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

ps sorry about the title of the topic...didn't mean to scare you, but I just did not think about it...Besides, its almost 3 am here so this must be my brain that needs to go to bed now LOL


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, you know the saying "love me, love my dog?". Well, we love you ALL, including darling Picasso. I'm bookmarking his blog so you better keep adding to it!! :biggrin: And, keep posting here, too, please!
:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: (one :wub: for each of you!)


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> you guys are funny :biggrin: LOL
> 
> I said that I will still share his pictures (of course videos included with my malts too)...I only meant a daily update about how he is improving in terms of training and stuff  We are starting with clicker training tomorrow...I am excited and I would love to keep a record about his improvement... I know that he CAN and WILL become the best pet anyone can ever dream of owning :wub:
> 
> ...


[of wfont="Impact"]Aww Kat she looks lovely and cute, it's summer and I am sure she feels nice and airy - Max doesn't look great but it's hair and it will grow - after a couple washes you'll be surprised [/font]...


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

I loved Picasso's blog what a great job you are doing with him.
Look how happy and carefree he is. :chili: :aktion033: 
I will look forward to hear about his up dates.

Chloe & Debra


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Please keep posting about all of your furbabies including Picasso. I love all of your videos. Someone is going to be very lucky to get Picasso. With your training, and his natural good looks I'm sure you'll have lots of offers for a new home for him. Keep those stories and pictures coming.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I sure hope you are not going to deprive us of Picasso's pictures. Nice blog.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all  :grouphug: You guys are the best :grouphug: 

Well I have a little story here:

Someone watched Picasso's video on line, and now wants to meet him.She lives in Dubai..I never met that lady, but I have been reading her shih tzu's blog since day 1 from bringing him home. She seems to be a nice mommy to her pup...I think that she wanna see how will her shih tzu act when meeting Picasso...I remember that before I got Picasso, she asked me to meet king and Queen of my heart (Snowy and Crystal), but we still did not set a date...

What do you guys think?


----------



## MrCuppy (Jun 12, 2007)

My god Kat, you are a saint! I must have had my head buried somewhere since I hadn't read anything about Picasso on SM until now. :brownbag: 

I LOVE your blog and the video is SO cute. If the blog doesn't succeed in finding a good home for him, I don't know what will. Picasso is SUCH a cutie! 

Good luck in your search for a new home and please keep us posted!

-Tim


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Thank you all  :grouphug: You guys are the best :grouphug:
> 
> Well I have a little story here:
> 
> ...


Well, Kat, it sounds like Picasso likes being around other dogs, so maybe this will work out. The woman seems nice to you, that's good. I guess you'll just have to wait and see what you think. If you don't like her for any reason, you can just say you want to socialize him more, or train him more, before you release him to another family.
Good luck. Please keep us posted on our adopted Malt, Picasso. :wub:


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

oh kat, picasso is soooo cute - love the blog. i think you should meet the lady. picasso probably doesn't want to be an only child since she has finally had an opportunity to socialize. love the pix of her and her "long bangs". good luck.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Kat you are a very speacial person, I don't know how I missed hearing or reading about little Picasso but it's wonderful what you are doing for that sweet little boy :grouphug: 

I love Picasso's blog, what a little sweetheart he is, his little story really pulled my heartstrings, please post about him here, we love all fluffbutts no matter if they are Malts or any breed, they are all special to us  
I sure hope Picasso finds a loving forever home and I know you won't let him go if you are not sure that he will


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

You did such a great job with Picasso's blog and video! He seems completely lovable. Doggies everywhere are thankful there are people like you. I hope Picasso finds a very loving home.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Well, Kat, it sounds like Picasso likes being around other dogs, so maybe this will work out. The woman seems nice to you, that's good. I guess you'll just have to wait and see what you think. If you don't like her for any reason, you can just say you want to socialize him more, or train him more, before you release him to another family.
> Good luck. Please keep us posted on our adopted Malt, Picasso. :wub:[/B]


Picasso loves being around Snowy and Crystal (thats for sure) he bounces like a bunny around them :wub: :wub: , but when it comes to new dogs (who he never met before)....It isn't the case. He barks like crazy. Now he still does it but gotta admit that he is *a little; just a little* better than the first time he met S and C's doggie friends...I don't know whay he barks at them..He doesn't bite them but just gives them a headache :blush: 

I do want to choose the right person for him. I don't care who will it be as long as he/she will give him what he deserves :wub: and to tell you the truth: thinking more about it does make me upset a little coz it will mean that I will have to say goodbye to my funny, wild, naughty shadow  

Thanks for your oppinion, Linda :grouphug: and also for your comment in Picasso's blog :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> oh kat, picasso is soooo cute - love the blog. i think you should meet the lady. picasso probably doesn't want to be an only child since she has finally had an opportunity to socialize. love the pix of her and her "long bangs". good luck.[/B]


Thank you for your oppinion :grouphug: By the way, Picasso is a boy


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It couldn't hurt to talk to the lady. I think you learn a lot about a person from their posts. If you think she has done a good job with her dog, she will be probably make a good mommy for Picasso. Anyone that spends a lot of time and effort posting about their dogs is usually a good doggy parent. I know you hate to give him up, but unfortunately we all have to do some really hard things at times. Much good luck, and thank you for helping Picasso.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad you've found someone nice who wants to meet Picasso. I hope it's the perfect home for him, but if it doesn't work out, I'm sure there will be others who will love him. He's a sweetiepie. Since the lady has already seen the video & knows how energetic & spunky he is, that's a plus. That's a cute video of him learning to settle down & get ready to learn some tricks. I know you're going to miss him when he finds his forever home but I'm sure you'll do your very best to find the perfect home & keep up with him to make sure he is happy & well cared for.If I was a dog & needed a mommie, I'd show up on your doorstep. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

I am so impressed what a creative and wonderful site. You are a kind loving person with a great future ahead of you. Of course you have fantastic subject matter to work with and that helps. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Thank you all  :grouphug: You guys are the best :grouphug:
> 
> Well I have a little story here:
> 
> ...


Can't do any harm in just meeting her with her pup and then if you like her you can visit her home and get to know the surroundings that Picasso will be living in.

Try it - but without committing and letting her know that she is the one that will take your 'SHADOW" away !!!

Ohhh but Picasso is sooooo happy with you Kat .. let me talk to your parents .. lol


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> It couldn't hurt to talk to the lady. I think you learn a lot about a person from their posts. If you think she has done a good job with her dog, she will be probably make a good mommy for Picasso. Anyone that spends a lot of time and effort posting about their dogs is usually a good doggy parent. I know you hate to give him up, but unfortunately we all have to do some really hard things at times. Much good luck, and thank you for helping Picasso.[/B]


I'll probably be meeting her next weekend  lets see how will it go


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Try it - but without committing and letting her know that she is the one that will take your 'SHADOW" away !!![/B]


Thank Lina, will do that  and will let you know..and by the way, she also did not say "I wanna adopt him"...only that "it would be great for her pup to have a playmate; then she said that she wanna meet Picaso..So I am guessing that she wanted to first see how will her shih tzu react when meeting Picasso; whether he will like him or not.

I still have other people to ask...gotta wait until they get back from their summer vacation  Until then, I am enjoying having Picasso around... 



> let me talk to your parents .. lol[/B]


not a bad idea :biggrin: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Lina is so funny, I think you should let her talk to your parents :thumbsup: 
Kat I love all your blogs but just in case I forget to check one day I would love to see his pictures and video's here too. I think you should meet with that lady if you have time, at least it might be fun.
Crystal looks adorable. I want to hug her so bad :grouphug:


----------

